# races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok as of now next race at park lane hobbies will be friday april 12th at 7 pm. if construction starts before then i will let every 1 know ty. hope 2 see every 1 here .:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

races are post poned due to remodeling is starting on monday april 15th 2013. next race might be april 26 if remodeling is done ty.


----------

